# Fly Casting instructor



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Not catching enough fish with your long rod? I can add distance to your cast. Expierianced casting instructor, 15 years now. I am not a flyfishing teacher,distance casting is my specialty. Now that im retired i dont intent to charge folks anymore, all that is required is plenty of enthusiasm. I can teach from the dock, or my boat, depends what you like. Like i said, if your new to the sport, or just trying to get past 70 ft, if your excited aboutfly fishingpm me!


----------



## Outta Line (Dec 1, 2007)

would love the oppertunity to learn to cast that distance. call me cobia season soon........


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

thanks Gene!, had a great time last year! ill be in touch!


----------

